# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  R-host du designer de Workflow via Silverlight ou ASP.net

## karim.user

Bonjour,
Personne a-t-il une ide sur comment "rhoster" un designer de Worlflow via silverlight (ou Asp.Net). En fait, j'ai une ide sur comment le rhoster dans une "application WPF" ou "WinForm application" mais sur une application Web non. 

Merci de m'avoir rpondre.

----------


## tomlev

Pas sr que ce soit possible en Silverlight, vu qu'a priori le designer WF n'est pas dispo dans Silverlight... et pour ASP.NET, a me semble tout bonnement impossible, vu que le designer n'est pas en HTML

Il y a un tuto pour faire a en WPF, tu trouveras peut-tre des infos utiles
http://vincentlaine.developpez.com/t...t/wf-designer/

----------


## The_badger_man

a n'est pas possible avec le designer de VS.
Le nouveau designer de VS 2010 sera en WPF mais il ne sera pas compatible Silverlight mme si l'quipe en charge a admis y avoir pens (apremment demand par des client).

----------


## karim.user

> a n'est pas possible avec le designer de VS.
> Le nouveau designer de VS 2010 sera en WPF mais il ne sera pas compatible Silverlight mme si l'quipe en charge a admis y avoir pens (apremment demand par des client).


Je vous remercie en premier lieu pour votre rponse,
Y-a-t-il une autre possibilit pour le rhoster dans une application Web (Autre que Asp.Net ou silverlight).
Merci d'avance.

----------

